# why is no one developping a cure for poa triv



## Belgianbillie

It is so frustrating. Velocity is out of the market.

Why is no one trying to fill this gap. For some it is just not possible to use round-up on the yard and my problem is getting worse every year. Even worse, it is not even flinching at tenacity anymore 

Its hard to see, but i keep having these larger areas of lighter grass that are super easy to pull up 

https://imgur.com/a/oM5DWWE


----------



## MassHole

Agreed.

I don't remember why Velocity was taken off the market, and Certainty is no longer appropriate for KBG (ask me how I know)  :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike1Bravo

Just a quick update. According to ****ens Turf & Landscape Supply in Knoxville, Tenn, on their Instagram page (****enssupply_knoxville), they've confirmed that Acclaim Extra Herbicide effectively controls/kills Poa Triv in cool season tttf lawns. They responded to me and confirmed. Sequential app 7-10 days later at label rate. I'm getting my hands on some and will apply this week. If you check out their IG, you'll see they've been experimenting w it since roughly January.


----------



## ryeguy

Mike1Bravo said:


> Just a quick update. According to ****ens Turf & Landscape Supply in Knoxville, Tenn, on their Instagram page (****enssupply_knoxville), they've confirmed that Acclaim Extra Herbicide effectively controls/kills Poa Triv in cool season tttf lawns. They responded to me and confirmed. Sequential app 7-10 days later at label rate. I'm getting my hands on some and will apply this week. If you check out their IG, you'll see they've been experimenting w it since roughy January.


There has to be something more to this. Acclaim is just Fenoxaprop which is not anything new. Maybe the repeated apps have never been tried before? It's already labeled for poa triv, I assume it doesn't work well against triv when applied per the label or everyone would know about it by now.

I'm suspicious of this in general, though. People said the same thing about tenacity (frequent apps will kill triv) only to have trivialis rear its ugly head again the following spring.


----------



## g-man

It is on the label for acclaim for roadside, but the rates are not safe for kbg. Repeated apps at safe rates might be interesting to try.


----------



## gm560

I noticed that Bayer (maker of acclaim) uses the same AI in their consumer grade Bermuda Killer and Crabgrass Killer. Labels don't mention Triv that I see, probably due to the application rate not being high enough. I do wonder what repeated apps would do to triv, however. It says up to seven. "Do not make more than seven applications per year."

https://www.domyown.com/bio-advanced-bermudagrass-control-rts-p-3007.html
https://www.domyown.com/bayer-advanced-crabgrass-killer-for-lawns-rts-p-3339.html


----------



## Mike1Bravo

I'm expecting Acclaim to arrive at my doorstep any day now. Poa is destroying NJ this year.


----------



## BC7269

Purdue University did a study w/Acclaim Extra and Poa Triv.....results were "not effective..." Think it was only one app at different rates tho....

https://turf.purdue.edu/report/2000/2000 page 58.pdf


----------



## GreenHorn

Mike1Bravo said:


> I'm expecting Acclaim to arrive at my doorstep any day now. Poa is destroying NJ this year.


Please keep us updated on your results


----------



## pennstater2005

Ahh where's the fun in that anyway.


----------



## g-man

@BC7269 boiler up!

They did 4 rates but a single application (max at 39oz/acre). Kbg is safe up to 28oz/acre.

Even round up takes multiple applications.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

BC7269 said:


> Purdue University did a study w/Acclaim Extra and Poa Triv.....results were "not effective..." Think it was only one app at different rates tho....
> 
> https://turf.purdue.edu/report/2000/2000 page 58.pdf


----------



## Mike1Bravo

I'll keep everyone updated on my results.

As for the study, it was done in '97. I was 8 years old, lol. That was then and this is now. Hopefully, it'll work on my TTTF. I'm located in southern NJ. I will apply more than 1 app. We'll see what happens.


----------



## craigdt

Interesting to see how this plays out.

That Prograss EC looks promising, but boy, its expensive stuff.
Might have to get a group buy together.


----------



## Belgianbillie

ryeguy said:


> Mike1Bravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick update. According to ****ens Turf & Landscape Supply in Knoxville, Tenn, on their Instagram page (****enssupply_knoxville), they've confirmed that Acclaim Extra Herbicide effectively controls/kills Poa Triv in cool season tttf lawns. They responded to me and confirmed. Sequential app 7-10 days later at label rate. I'm getting my hands on some and will apply this week. If you check out their IG, you'll see they've been experimenting w it since roughy January.
> 
> 
> 
> There has to be something more to this. Acclaim is just Fenoxaprop which is not anything new. Maybe the repeated apps have never been tried before? It's already labeled for poa triv, I assume it doesn't work well against triv when applied per the label or everyone would know about it by now.
> 
> I'm suspicious of this in general, though. People said the same thing about tenacity (frequent apps will kill triv) only to have trivialis rear its ugly head again the following spring.
Click to expand...

So how many apps at what rate?


----------



## Clover13

I think I just learned I have this on my lawn, was wondering what the light areas were, and one in particular is about the size of a garbage can lid and always "lays down". Hmmm, more research on how to manage that now...


----------



## ryeguy

Belgianbillie said:


> ryeguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1Bravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick update. According to ****ens Turf & Landscape Supply in Knoxville, Tenn, on their Instagram page (****enssupply_knoxville), they've confirmed that Acclaim Extra Herbicide effectively controls/kills Poa Triv in cool season tttf lawns. They responded to me and confirmed. Sequential app 7-10 days later at label rate. I'm getting my hands on some and will apply this week. If you check out their IG, you'll see they've been experimenting w it since roughy January.
> 
> 
> 
> There has to be something more to this. Acclaim is just Fenoxaprop which is not anything new. Maybe the repeated apps have never been tried before? It's already labeled for poa triv, I assume it doesn't work well against triv when applied per the label or everyone would know about it by now.
> 
> I'm suspicious of this in general, though. People said the same thing about tenacity (frequent apps will kill triv) only to have trivialis rear its ugly head again the following spring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how many apps at what rate?
Click to expand...

Did you mean to ask me that? There's no info on this aside from what OP wrote.

edit: to be clear, I was saying people sometimes try frequent tenacity apps to kill triv, but it doesn't work


----------



## Miggity

According to ****ens instagram comments, two apps at label rate for turfgrass 7-10 days apart. Note KBG rate is lower than TTTF.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

People seem to have had some luck with 4oz(1/2tsp per 1k) rate to light everything up, then at least 2 follow up spot sprays of 2oz/Acre rate on area's that are turning white. I just put down my first 2oz follow up app a few days ago on mine and will do another this weekend, its definitely affecting the plant and turning it white, whether it will kill it or not we'll see.


----------



## Mike1Bravo

I spoke to John at the Knoxville location of above said company & he says they did .46 oz per gallon and applied 2nd app 7-10 days later and it killed poa triv. My measuring cup had a .75 oz, 1 oz, etc rate for measuring so I did my best to eye it at .50 oz. Spot sprayed it this evening. It's definitely strong stuff. You can smell it when applying.


----------



## Mike1Bravo

FuzzeWuzze said:


> People seem to have had some luck with 4oz(1/2tsp per 1k) rate to light everything up, then at least 2 follow up spot sprays of 2oz/Acre rate on area's that are turning white. I just put down my first 2oz follow up app a few days ago on mine and will do another this weekend, its definitely affecting the plant and turning it white, whether it will kill it or not we'll see.


Interesting, this is way above the recommended rate of .46 oz per gal.


----------



## Miggity

Mike1Bravo said:


> Interesting, this is way above the recommended rate of .46 oz per gal.


I believe that @FuzzeWuzze was referring to the use of Tenacity rather than Acclaim Extra.


----------



## ryeguy

Mike1Bravo said:


> I spoke to John at the Knoxville location of above said company & he says they did .46 oz per gallon and applied 2nd app 7-10 days later and it killed poa triv. My measuring cup had a .75 oz, 1 oz, etc rate for measuring so I did my best to eye it at .50 oz. Spot sprayed it this evening. It's definitely strong stuff. You can smell it when applying.


Did you mean .46oz per 1k? Rate per gallon doesn't mean too much on its own because we'd need to know how many gallons he put down per 1k.

If it is per 1k, that's nice because it's still a safe rate for kbg.


----------



## Belgianbillie

Mike1Bravo said:


> I spoke to John at the Knoxville location of above said company & he says they did .46 oz per gallon and applied 2nd app 7-10 days later and it killed poa triv. My measuring cup had a .75 oz, 1 oz, etc rate for measuring so I did my best to eye it at .50 oz. Spot sprayed it this evening. It's definitely strong stuff. You can smell it when applying.


A gallon per 1000sqft also?


----------



## Mike1Bravo

I would imagine so, I just whipped up a gallon worth and spot sprayed my problem areas.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

craigdt said:


> Interesting to see how this plays out.
> 
> That Prograss EC looks promising, but boy, its expensive stuff.
> Might have to get a group buy together.


This.


----------



## craigdt

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> craigdt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting to see how this plays out.
> 
> That Prograss EC looks promising, but boy, its expensive stuff.
> Might have to get a group buy together.
> 
> 
> 
> This.
Click to expand...

Woo I saw that in the other thread about Poa. Wonder why it didnt show up when I was rummaging for a more value-based option?

Really need to try this


----------



## 440mag

Belgianbillie said:


> Why is no one trying to fill this gap.


I've often wondered this about numerous other pests and I'm convinced it is *because none (or not enough of) the chemical company engineers are members of TLF!* :lol:

NOT making light of your predicament (I truly feel for anyone with inconsiderate neighbors/) , just trying to throw some humor into the mix.

I can't say my neighbors are inconsiderate but, I finally deduced the reason I am swarmed with things like barnyard grass and orchard grass is because the herds of deer that roam our neighborhood are munching weeds in neighbors' yards (some of which are ALL weeds!) and then pooping those seeds out when they're in my yard!


----------



## Revlus

I'm pretty peeved at the Poa Triv in my lawn... all new this year, and its everywhere... so... I just bought it. It has arrived, but its a rainy day. Perhaps I'll be able to test some spots in the back yard this weekend.


----------



## MassHole

Revlus said:


> I'm pretty peeved at the Poa Triv in my lawn... all new this year, and its everywhere... so... I just bought it. It has arrived, but its a rainy day. Perhaps I'll be able to test some spots in the back yard this weekend.


Bought what?


----------



## g-man

Ethofumesate will only control POA a. It will do nothing to POA t.


----------



## ryeguy

Yeah it isn't even labeled for triv!

If someone is thinking of buying Prograss EC just to try multiple apps or something, consider that the label doesn't allow you to exceed 16oz/k/yr and the study showed a 9oz/k app was not effective in the long run. They tried 3oz/k and it did nothing. So you really don't have any room to work with here.


----------



## MassHole

I jumped on the Xonerate / Tenacity route, and mixed up one gallon Saturday. I will wait 3 weeks and hit the next round.


----------



## Miggity

Mike1Bravo said:


> I spoke to John at the Knoxville location of above said company & he says they did .46 oz per gallon and applied 2nd app 7-10 days later and it killed poa triv. My measuring cup had a .75 oz, 1 oz, etc rate for measuring so I did my best to eye it at .50 oz. Spot sprayed it this evening. It's definitely strong stuff. You can smell it when applying.


How is your trial with Acclaim progressing?


----------



## Drewmey

440mag said:


> because the herds of deer that roam our neighborhood are munching weeds in neighbors' yards (some of which are ALL weeds!) and then pooping those seeds out when they're in my yard!


Neighbor looking out the window with head tilted to the side, "Honey, why is 440mag out in his yard scooping dog poop? I didn't think he had any dogs?"


----------



## Mike1Bravo

The following are pics 10 days post 1st app of Acclaim Extra at 0.46 oz per gal + 0.32 oz of surfactant. Be advised, a second app was done immediately after taking these pics. Since then, NJ has been hammered with rain so everything appears matter down at this point.

Note* As mentioned prior, the landscape company call for (2) apps, each 7-10 days apart at 0.46 oz per gal + 0.32 oz per gal of surfactant. I'm sorry I don't have pics as of present day, it's just mush outside. Record amounts of rain.


----------



## Belgianbillie

Did you do a blanket spray or spot spray?


----------



## 440mag

Drewmey said:


> Neighbor looking out the window with head tilted to the side, "Honey, why is 440mag out in his yard scooping dog poop? I didn't think he had any dogs?"


 :lol: :lol: :lol: You KNOW ME. Or rather, I should say, you obviously know my neighbors!

True "neighbor looking out the window shaking head while watching me" stories:

1) I drove an emergency response vehicle for decades and the higher I rose in rank, the more mandatory it was I be at work, no matter what; so, living in Southern Maryland, if I didn't wait until the snow got wet during winter clippers, I could actually use a leaf blower to blow my cruiser COMPLETELY CLEAN! :mrgreen: Wife called me at the office one day in '08 or '09 saying I had, "made us the talk of the neighborhood" and it's possible, "we will be outcasts, socially on the block" (meh...). During winter storms, I was typically behind my desk before the sun was up and so, imagine her chagrin NEXT WINTER when she called to relay reports that, "All the men on our street are out this morning, using leaf blowers on their vehicles!" :thumbup:

2) Fast forward to 2014 and we escape the United Socialist Rep. of Md and git to wonnnderful Western NC and I need to clean my pickup out, pronto. So, what to do? 
I open all 4 doors of the extended cab, temporarily pull out anything loose and use the leaf blower to blow out the cab interior (think Bill Murray in Caddy Shack :lol: 
Later that day I am at the Skeet range and meet an older fellow who it turns out is a neighbor and witnessed the whole thing as he cruised past our driveway; he puts his hand on my shoulder, looks me in the eye and very softly says, "YOU son, Are Gonna Fit-In Just Fine, 'Round Here!" :shock:

So, I guess my only question now is, "What am I gonna use to carry all that deer poop in, while I'm goin' around the yard, a-pickin' it up?! :shock:


----------



## Drewmey

440mag said:


> Drewmey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neighbor looking out the window with head tilted to the side, "Honey, why is 440mag out in his yard scooping dog poop? I didn't think he had any dogs?"
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: You KNOW ME. Or rather, I should say, you obviously know my neighbors!
> 
> True "neighbor looking out the window shaking head while watching me" stories:
> 
> 1) I drove an emergency response vehicle for decades and the higher I rose in rank, the more mandatory it was I be at work, no matter what; so, living in Southern Maryland, if I didn't wait until the snow got wet during winter clippers, I could actually use a leaf blower to blow my cruiser COMPLETELY CLEAN! :mrgreen: Wife called me at the office one day in '08 or '09 saying I had, "made us the talk of the neighborhood" and it's possible, "we will be outcasts, socially on the block" (meh...). During winter storms, I was typically behind my desk before the sun was up and so, imagine her chagrin NEXT WINTER when she called to relay reports that, "All the men on our street are out this morning, using leaf blowers on their vehicles!" :thumbup:
> 
> 2) Fast forward to 2014 and we escape the United Socialist Rep. of Md and git to wonnnderful Western NC and I need to clean my pickup out, pronto. So, what to do?
> I open all 4 doors of the extended cab, temporarily pull out anything loose and use the leaf blower to blow out the cab interior (think Bill Murray in Caddy Shack :lol:
> Later that day I am at the Skeet range and meet an older fellow who it turns out is a neighbor and witnessed the whole thing as he cruised past our driveway; he puts his hand on my shoulder, looks me in the eye and very softly says, "YOU son, Are Gonna Fit-In Just Fine, 'Round Here!" :shock:
> 
> So, I guess my only question now is, "What am I gonna use to carry all that deer poop in, while I'm goin' around the yard, a-pickin' it up?! :shock:
Click to expand...

As long as you aren't going so far as to mix the deer poop in water, filter/strain out the seeds and reapply the watery poop into your lawn as a phosphorus fertilizer...I wouldn't judge anyway. And even if you did, I might be out the following year copying you like your neighbors :lol:


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

FWIW, it seems that Bayer does have a Bispyribac-sodium (Velocity) product but its only sold in India called Adora for grassy weed control in rice fields. Doesnt seem to be a source for it in the US that i can find.


----------



## MassHole

Mike1Bravo said:


> The following are pics 10 days post 1st app of Acclaim Extra at 0.46 oz per gal + 0.32 oz of surfactant. Be advised, a second app was done immediately after taking these pics. Since then, NJ has been hammered with rain so everything appears matter down at this point.
> 
> Note* As mentioned prior, the landscape company call for (2) apps, each 7-10 days apart at 0.46 oz per gal + 0.32 oz per gal of surfactant. I'm sorry I don't have pics as of present day, it's just mush outside. Record amounts of rain.


Please let keep us informed. Thanks for trying this.

I am doing the Xonerate & Tenacity test (which is $$$) as a comparison.


----------



## gm560

How did these various methods work over the past year or so? Any update on the efficacy of Acclaim Extra?


----------



## Norton

@Mike1Bravo Did the triv come out to play this year?


----------



## keneil01

This one is new... https://www.poacure.com/


----------



## craigdt

keneil01 said:


> This one is new... https://www.poacure.com/


I've been keeping an eye on this as it developed. 
Pretty pricey to get in the door- perfect for a group buy!

And not registered in Kansas :x


----------



## critterdude311

craigdt said:


> keneil01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one is new... https://www.poacure.com/
> 
> 
> 
> I've been keeping an eye on this as it developed.
> Pretty pricey to get in the door- perfect for a group buy!
> 
> And not registered in Kansas :x
Click to expand...

Does anyone know what the active ingredient is, and how it has done in trials against Poa Trivialis? I'm skeptical, but hoping for the best. If it works, it is worth the money.


----------



## critterdude311

critterdude311 said:


> craigdt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keneil01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one is new... https://www.poacure.com/
> 
> 
> 
> I've been keeping an eye on this as it developed.
> Pretty pricey to get in the door- perfect for a group buy!
> 
> And not registered in Kansas :x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does anyone know what the active ingredient is, and how it has done in trials against Poa Trivialis? I'm skeptical, but hoping for the best. If it works, it is worth the money.
Click to expand...

I should have spent two seconds Google'ing it. Active ingredient is: *Methiozolin*


----------



## mooch91

Saw this Poacure linked yesterday. At $250 for a small bottle, it's not terrible - if it actually works. I don't think it will resolve my bigger patches, but I think it could be useful in those cases where the small (couple sq ft) patches continue to appear - if it works. Not a lot of study information and the website/label looks a little sketchy, like a bad translation in to English. Anyone going to be an early adopter?

I've also been seeing some on Anuew PGR as having potential:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OhVNqn1E10&t=1s

Also looking to hear more from those who have used the Acclaim Extra last year. Not expecting too much based on the studies showing it to be not very effective, despite the claim on the label.


----------



## g-man

Poacure recently got approved in the USA for golf course only. I would definitely buy it if available.


----------



## mooch91

g-man said:


> Poacure recently got approved in the USA for golf course only. I would definitely buy it if available.


Didn't realize it was golf course only... thanks.


----------



## Mike1Bravo

@MassHole @Norton



Norton said:


> @Mike1Bravo Did the triv come out to play this year?


My lawn as of April 2020.


----------



## Mike1Bravo

mooch91 said:


> Saw this Poacure linked yesterday. At $250 for a small bottle, it's not terrible - if it actually works. I don't think it will resolve my bigger patches, but I think it could be useful in those cases where the small (couple sq ft) patches continue to appear - if it works. Not a lot of study information and the website/label looks a little sketchy, like a bad translation in to English. Anyone going to be an early adopter?
> 
> I've also been seeing some on Anuew PGR as having potential:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also looking to hear more from those who have used the Acclaim Extra last year. Not expecting too much based on the studies showing it to be not very effective, despite the claim on the label.


I used Acclaim Extra last year. It deff worked. Here's my notes from last year.

4/24/19 - Spot sprayed Poa Triv w/ Acclaim Extra. 1 gal/0.50 oz/1 oz surfactant.

5/4/19 - Spot sprayed Poa Triv w/ Acclaim Extra. 2 gal/0.50 oz per gal/0.32 oz surfactant per gal.


----------



## Mike1Bravo

The pics aren't in order but you can see the progression from April to June of 2019. If you look at my prior post, it's my lawn, currently.


----------



## Kissfromnick

craigdt said:


> Interesting to see how this plays out.
> 
> That Prograss EC looks promising, but boy, its expensive stuff.
> Might have to get a group buy together.


I had lawn service from Lawn Doctor for 1 season time ago so i mention Prograss EC to manager and he says they use to offer this service to the customers and end up to refund money. I personally use Poaconstrictor 2 year ago i believe it same active ingredients as Prograss es and didn't have any luck on poa a and poa t.


----------



## Kissfromnick

Mike1Bravo said:


> mooch91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this Poacure linked yesterday. At $250 for a small bottle, it's not terrible - if it actually works. I don't think it will resolve my bigger patches, but I think it could be useful in those cases where the small (couple sq ft) patches continue to appear - if it works. Not a lot of study information and the website/label looks a little sketchy, like a bad translation in to English. Anyone going to be an early adopter?
> 
> I've also been seeing some on Anuew PGR as having potential:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also looking to hear more from those who have used the Acclaim Extra last year. Not expecting too much based on the studies showing it to be not very effective, despite the claim on the label.
> 
> 
> 
> I used Acclaim Extra last year. It deff worked. Here's my notes from last year.
> 
> 4/24/19 - Spot sprayed Poa Triv w/ Acclaim Extra. 1 gal/0.50 oz/1 oz surfactant.
> 
> 5/4/19 - Spot sprayed Poa Triv w/ Acclaim Extra. 2 gal/0.50 oz per gal/0.32 oz surfactant per gal.
Click to expand...

Quick question. I just did my first app of Acclaim Extra today how long did it take you to see some results?


----------



## PNW_George

mooch91 said:


> Saw this Poacure linked yesterday. At $250 for a small bottle, it's not terrible - if it actually works. I don't think it will resolve my bigger patches, but I think it could be useful in those cases where the small (couple sq ft) patches continue to appear - if it works. Not a lot of study information and the website/label looks a little sketchy, like a bad translation in to English. Anyone going to be an early adopter?
> 
> I've also been seeing some on Anuew PGR as having potential:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also looking to hear more from those who have used the Acclaim Extra last year. Not expecting too much based on the studies showing it to be not very effective, despite the claim on the label.


I've been waiting for a poa annua control treatment that is safe for Chewings fescue and Strong Creeping Red Fescue and I have yet to find one worth using, add Colonial Bengrass to my Fine Fescue blend and it is even more of a challenge.

There are very few PoaCure tests on Fine Fescue that I've been able to find and those I did were not all that convincing.

Here is one.

https://journals.ashs.org/horttech/view/journals/horttech/29/3/article-p265.xml

I assume the video was on TTTF but regardless, I wish people would be specific when talking about the different types of Fescue. They can be very different and poa treatment is dramatically different between Tall fescue's and Fine Fescue's and is even different between the main types of Fine Fescue's.

Getting access to it would be the next challenge once it is approved in Washington.


----------



## Mike1Bravo

@Kissfromnick

My last app was on 5/4/19. The following picture was taken on 5/25/19 so anywhere from 1-3 weeks after my 2nd app.


----------



## Kissfromnick

Mike1Bravo said:


> @Kissfromnick
> 
> My last app was on 5/4/19. The following picture was taken on 5/25/19 so anywhere from 1-3 weeks after my 2nd app.


Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Babameca

FuzzeWuzze said:


> FWIW, it seems that Bayer does have a Bispyribac-sodium (Velocity) product but its only sold in India called Adora for grassy weed control in rice fields. Doesnt seem to be a source for it in the US that i can find.


It is still sold in Canada by specific suppliers


----------



## Dan1234

@Mike1Bravo - just to confirm, it didn't come back this spring after you used acclaim last year?

I'm about to go the round-up route, but just happened to see this and might want to give it a shot.

thanks!
Dan


----------



## Mike1Bravo

Initially, no. It did NOT come back. However, this past week, I got a small cluster of Poa Annua that I'm pretty sure came from my neighbors yard and I sprayed it today and will do so again 2 weeks from now.


----------



## rob13psu

Has anyone tried the "new and improved"Xonerate 2SC?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

rob13psu said:


> Has anyone tried the "new and improved"Xonerate 2SC?


Funny you mention that because I was thinking that same.


----------



## Kissfromnick

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried the "new and improved"Xonerate 2SC?
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you mention that because I was thinking that same.
Click to expand...

I did last year. Great work on poa a. Fry some poa t but it wasnt mixed to label i try deferent ways and cant find my mixing notes. Round 2 begin this year.


----------



## rob13psu

Kissfromnick said:


> I did last year. Great work on poa a. Fry some poa t but it wasnt mixed to label i try deferent ways and cant find my mixing notes. Round 2 begin this year.


That's promising! Hopefully it fries the poa t, too.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Kissfromnick said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried the "new and improved"Xonerate 2SC?
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you mention that because I was thinking that same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did last year. Great work on poa a. Fry some poa t but it wasnt mixed to label i try deferent ways and cant find my mixing notes. Round 2 begin this year.
Click to expand...

That's great. Did the good turf hold up ok?


----------



## kds

rob13psu said:


> Has anyone tried the "new and improved"Xonerate 2SC?


$615 :shock:


----------



## Kissfromnick

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Kissfromnick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you mention that because I was thinking that same.
> 
> 
> 
> I did last year. Great work on poa a. Fry some poa t but it wasnt mixed to label i try deferent ways and cant find my mixing notes. Round 2 begin this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's great. Did the good turf hold up ok?
Click to expand...

In areas where i mix xonerate with low rate of tenacity kbg didn't make it ttf recover ok. On other areas even with little overdose ttf and kbg recover ok but i spray it like 24jr before expecting rain or water 24hr after app.


----------



## rob13psu

kds said:


> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried the "new and improved"Xonerate 2SC?
> 
> 
> 
> $615 :shock:
Click to expand...

I know. And I believe the first version was over $1,000.


----------



## fusebox7

Yes I have a bottle. I've used it a few times. It obliterates almost everything it touches. Might as well use glyphosate. The damage to the KBG and other species is pretty severe. For me, I've battled triv long enough that I save myself the headache and continued stress and just glyphosate and dig it out. This year I'm creating new landscape beds so I'll be relocating that sod to the areas I dig out until I perform my reno.


----------



## rtdad

fusebox7 said:


> Yes I have a bottle. I've used it a few times. It obliterates almost everything it touches. Might as well use glyphosate. The damage to the KBG and other species is pretty severe. For me, I've battled triv long enough that I save myself the headache and continued stress and just glyphosate and dig it out. This year I'm creating new landscape beds so I'll be relocating that sod to the areas I dig out until I perform my reno.


Could someone just dethatch and aerate vs digging out the dead poa? Wondering about alternatives since I have multiple areas both large and small overtaking my lawn.


----------



## fusebox7

rtdad said:


> Could someone just dethatch and aerate vs digging out the dead poa? Wondering about alternatives since I have multiple areas both large and small overtaking my lawn.


People have tried those approaches but the quickest/best way to get rid of it is to actually remove the soil where it's growing. Not easy, not trivial and not something most people can/will do. There's a reason they call it zombie grass  It grows below the surface more than people may think... that is until you've experimented with it so much that you see how evil it really is.

I glyphosated a patch last year and this spring (as it came roaring back to life) and I found this guy below a few days ago.... One red/yellow blade that was actually affected by the glyphosate, and the big stalk that was laying horizontally, not to mention all its little devil offspring hiding beneath. This is one of the major reasons the glyphosate doesn't work unless you have multiple applications over multiple years. Eventually, if you're lucky, you'll start to kill it at a faster rate than it can spread  The way I see it is it's not necessarily that the chemicals don't kill it --- they do... if applied to all of it. The challenge is that you're very likely only getting chemicals to the surface of a portion of the it. Hence it looking dead but underneath it's surviving, and will keep growing and spreading.


----------



## rob13psu

@fusebox7 so it's better to dig? As far as repair, would you sod the area? I treated my yard with dimension in April, so seeding now is out of the question. Would it be better to dig it out and add compost/sand to the hole and sod now? Or address it in the fall. I treated at a 3 month rate.

Or I could plug...duh.


----------



## fusebox7

@rob13psu my new approach is to either glyphosate to slow it down and then replace when I can (as I create more/bigger landscape beds) or if I can dig it out and replace it right away I'll just skip the glyphosate. Unless you're seeding with something like PRG that will establish very quickly (in some cases, people have reported being able to seed PRG even with a preemergent barrier down, but I think that's anecdotal)... I'd probably plug and feed if you have KBG.


----------



## rob13psu

fusebox7 said:


> @rob13psu my new approach is to either glyphosate to slow it down and then replace when I can (as I create more/bigger landscape beds) or if I can dig it out and replace it right away I'll just skip the glyphosate. Unless you're seeding with something like PRG that will establish very quickly (in some cases, people have reported being able to seed PRG even with a preemergent barrier down, but I think that's anecdotal)... I'd probably plug and feed if you have KBG.


Thanks for this. I planted some Mazama in a space once occupied by an Ash tree (R.I.P.) for donor plugs. I will do that.


----------



## Lawncareallen

Hey guys, same issues here. Is this poa triv?


----------



## rtdad

Results from white vinegar and few drops of Palmolive. Might add some epsom salt next time but I'm hesitant to use too many chemicals.


----------



## g-man

@rtdad for is poa t? I think you will get dead grass and still have poa t.


----------



## NJ-lawn

kds said:


> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried the "new and improved"Xonerate 2SC?
> 
> 
> 
> $615 :shock:
Click to expand...

It's down to $593 now......😁


----------



## Kissfromnick

NJ-lawn said:


> kds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried the "new and improved"Xonerate 2SC?
> 
> 
> 
> $615 :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's down to $593 now......😁
Click to expand...

I paid $455 last summer (hope my wife will never know that)


----------



## rtdad

g-man said:


> @rtdad for is poa t? I think you will get dead grass and still have poa t.


Yes I think so. My long term plan is to either dig it all up or blanket kill it all using either Acclaim herbicide or glyphosate this summer then top dress and re seed in August. How else could I get rid of this?


----------



## MILawnGuy

@Mike1Bravo I am new to this forum. Thanks for your information and seemed your effort are well worth. I will try your formula and try. Did you use Acclaim this year? Does the Poa Triv come back? Seemed only 2 app were done for your lawn?


----------



## Belgianbillie

Mike1Bravo said:


> Initially, no. It did NOT come back. However, this past week, I got a small cluster of Poa Annua that I'm pretty sure came from my neighbors yard and I sprayed it today and will do so again 2 weeks from now.


@Mike1Bravo Did you use it for triv or annua?


----------



## Kissfromnick

It's very interesting looks like Acclaim killing roots First. Time will tell.


----------



## greencare

Has anyone tried overseeding heavily by hand around the poa or any other grassy weeds? I will be doing that this year before they die off for the summer.


----------



## rtdad

NJ-lawn said:


> kds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried the "new and improved"Xonerate 2SC?
> 
> 
> 
> $615 :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's down to $593 now......😁
Click to expand...

Hey now!!! Bargain!

I've decided to just allow the bright green grasses to grow, and this fall will blanket spray with either weed control (from big box stores, hook up hose to bottle and spray for maybe $15?) OR.. a mixture of 2, 4 D and maybe tenacity... Holding back on nuking everything and spending big bucks. Just bought a bump sprayer for $10.

Cheap o RTDad FTW!


----------



## greencare

rtdad said:


> NJ-lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kds said:
> 
> 
> 
> $615 :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> It's down to $593 now......😁
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey now!!! Bargain!
> 
> I've decided to just allow the bright green grasses to grow, and this fall will blanket spray with either weed control (from big box stores, hook up hose to bottle and spray for maybe $15?) OR.. a mixture of 2, 4 D and maybe tenacity... Holding back on nuking everything and spending big bucks. Just bought a bump sprayer for $10.
> 
> Cheap o RTDad FTW!
Click to expand...

What's the idea behind using weed spray?


----------



## MILawnGuy

Kissfromnick said:


> It's very interesting looks like Acclaim killing roots First. Time will tell.


What is concentrate you used and how many apps?

I had one app with 0.5fl Acclaim + 1oz surfactant last Tuesday and had another one today. See how it goes.


----------



## mooch91

I did a couple of apps of Acclaim (at 0.5 oz/1K + 1 oz surfactant) for some select triv spots (<2 ft diameter) in the yard. Hit them two successive weeks at the beginning of May. It does appear to have wiped out the triv and left the ***/TTTF behind. I'm anxious to see how they look upon recovery in the fall.


----------



## Kissfromnick

MILawnGuy said:


> Kissfromnick said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's very interesting looks like Acclaim killing roots First. Time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is concentrate you used and how many apps?
> 
> I had one app with 0.5fl Acclaim + 1oz surfactant last Tuesday and had another one today. See how it goes.
Click to expand...

 0.5oz Acclaim and surfactant per gallon


----------



## rtdad

greencare said:


> rtdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJ-lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's down to $593 now......😁
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now!!! Bargain!
> 
> I've decided to just allow the bright green grasses to grow, and this fall will blanket spray with either weed control (from big box stores, hook up hose to bottle and spray for maybe $15?) OR.. a mixture of 2, 4 D and maybe tenacity... Holding back on nuking everything and spending big bucks. Just bought a bump sprayer for $10.
> 
> Cheap o RTDad FTW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the idea behind using weed spray?
Click to expand...

Kill all other existing weeds. I know it won't kill the poa triv (if that's what it is).. I haven't touched much weed spray due to health and environmental concerns but I'm starting to believe a small amount at crucial times is important to improve the lawn..


----------



## Mike1Bravo

I'm glad everyone got on the Acclaim Extra bandwagon. It's really good stuff. It should be put out there more that this stuff kills Poa.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Has anyone been able to get their hands on POA CURE yet? Or any experimenting been going on with members of the site on a selective herbicide Poa triv killer For cool season grass?


----------



## gm560

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Has anyone been able to get their hands on POA CURE yet? Or any experimenting been going on with members of the site on a selective herbicide Poa triv killer For cool season grass?


I had what appears to be good success with fenoxaprop (Acclaim Extra) this spring. I dont think I will know for sure until next year however. I followed what @Mike1Bravo did the year prior.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=258229#p258229

I also hit the lawn with blanket app of Anuew PGR.

This fall and next spring I will be watching like a hawk for triv. If I see any, I plan on doing a very early Acclaim app... blanket spray. At very least it did a great job this year of suppressing the triv, so thinking I can beat it back early and maybe slowly kill some. Hoping it doesn't come to that and I got it this year, though.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

gm560 said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to get their hands on POA CURE yet? Or any experimenting been going on with members of the site on a selective herbicide Poa triv killer For cool season grass?
> 
> 
> 
> I had what appears to be good success with fenoxaprop (Acclaim Extra) this spring. I dont think I will know for sure until next year however. I followed what @Mike1Bravo did the year prior.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=258229#p258229
> 
> I also hit the lawn with blanket app of Anuew PGR.
> 
> This fall and next spring I will be watching like a hawk for triv. If I see any, I plan on doing a very early Acclaim app... blanket spray. At very least it did a great job this year of suppressing the triv, so thinking I can beat it back early and maybe slowly kill some. Hoping it doesn't come to that and I got it this year, though.
Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing. Can it be applied at time of seeding similar to tenacity? I was just thinking of Poa t starts to die off in the spring from the apps, would you be able to seed and not have it be compromised.


----------



## gm560

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Thanks for sharing. Can it be applied at time of seeding similar to tenacity? I was just thinking of Poa t starts to die off in the spring from the apps, would you be able to seed and not have it be compromised.


I didn't know the answer so I looked it up. Answer depends on the type of desirable turf.


> 7. Acclaim Extra Herbicide may be applied to newly plugged Zoysia grass. Fescues and ryegrass may be overseeded immediately following Acclaim Extra Herbicide applications. All other turf species must be overseeded after a 21-day waiting period.


If you get out early enough when then triv is awake but KBG is sleeping, that 21 days may not really matter. My thought was the spreading of my KBG would be more than enough to fill in those spots without needing to throw seed.


----------



## Green

Fyi, Bioadvanced Extreme Crabgrass, I believe has the same active ingredient as Acclaim. Might be easier to obtain for those looking to try spot spraying.


----------



## gm560

Green said:


> Fyi, Bioadvanced Extreme Crabgrass, I believe has the same active ingredient as Acclaim. Might be easier to obtain for those looking to try spot spraying.


Yes, this is actually what I used. They actually have two versions both with same amount of ai. One labeled as crabgrass killer the other as bermuda killer. They carry it at my lowes and it is only like $18 for a 32oz RTS. More expensive than a bottle of Acclaim per oz of AI, but easily acquired and much lower upfront investment. The math I used to convert to the rates people have used for Acclaim is in my journal.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

gm560 said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing. Can it be applied at time of seeding similar to tenacity? I was just thinking of Poa t starts to die off in the spring from the apps, would you be able to seed and not have it be compromised.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know the answer so I looked it up. Answer depends on the type of desirable turf.
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Acclaim Extra Herbicide may be applied to newly plugged Zoysia grass. Fescues and ryegrass may be overseeded immediately following Acclaim Extra Herbicide applications. All other turf species must be overseeded after a 21-day waiting period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you get out early enough when then triv is awake but KBG is sleeping, that 21 days may not really matter. My thought was the spreading of my KBG would be more than enough to fill in those spots without needing to throw seed.
Click to expand...

Thanks for looking that up! For me, I'm a tttf guy so I would be seeding with that if any bare spots showed up. So according to what you found, I should be able to throw down seed, after a couple apps


----------



## Belgianbillie

I sprayed my lawn last fall with Acclaim extra (Utilize Acclaim Extra herbicide. 0.45 oz + 1 oz surfactant per gallon.) per 1000 sqft and all the poa triv survived and the rest is completely dead. Shit. Lawn is completely torched .


----------



## stevehollx

I have a bad patch of Triv in this spot of my lawn. When I add Iron in the Fall or Spring it really stands out. The spring fertilizer seems to have made it go extra wild right now:





Debating to nuke it now dig it out and sod, or endure it until the fall and then renovate the area. I really don't want to pay for and lay sod, but dang is it ugly to look at right now. Makes me reconsidering if this stuff even blends back into the lawn during the summer!


----------



## Lawn Noob

stevehollx said:


> I have a bad patch of Triv in this spot of my lawn. When I add Iron in the Fall or Spring it really stands out. The spring fertilizer seems to have made it go extra wild right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debating to nuke it now dig it out and sod, or endure it until the fall and then renovate the area. I really don't want to pay for and lay sod, but dang is it ugly to look at right now. Makes me reconsidering if this stuff even blends back into the lawn during the summer!


You know what must be done...


----------



## bernstem

stevehollx said:


> I have a bad patch of Triv in this spot of my lawn. When I add Iron in the Fall or Spring it really stands out. The spring fertilizer seems to have made it go extra wild right now:


That isn't a bad patch of Triv in the lawn, it is a small patch of lawn in a meadow of Triv.

I hate to say it, but if you want it gone, Glyphosate, fallowing, and renovation or dig the entire area out to 2-4 inches deep and replace with new topsoil. If you want to go down that road, you might want to make a new thread as it won't be as simple as a single Glyphosate application and seed. You will likely be battling that beast for years.

The rest of the lawn looks like it is coming along well in your journal. :thumbup:


----------



## Old Hickory

And if you do the above, give the area time to die, then do not aerate or de-thatch the lawn. Don't allow anything to spread.


----------



## Green

Belgianbillie said:


> I sprayed my lawn last fall with Acclaim extra (Utilize Acclaim Extra herbicide. 0.45 oz + 1 oz surfactant per gallon.) per 1000 sqft and all the poa triv survived and the rest is completely dead. s---. Lawn is completely torched .


Are you sure...is it not just slower to come back, now that some more time has gone by?


----------



## Belgianbillie

Green said:


> Belgianbillie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sprayed my lawn last fall with Acclaim extra (Utilize Acclaim Extra herbicide. 0.45 oz + 1 oz surfactant per gallon.) per 1000 sqft and all the poa triv survived and the rest is completely dead. s---. Lawn is completely torched .
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure...is it not just slower to come back, now that some more time has gone by?
Click to expand...

This is my lawn at the moment:


http://imgur.com/aTL9r1X


----------



## Green

Belgianbillie said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belgianbillie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sprayed my lawn last fall with Acclaim extra (Utilize Acclaim Extra herbicide. 0.45 oz + 1 oz surfactant per gallon.) per 1000 sqft and all the poa triv survived and the rest is completely dead. s---. Lawn is completely torched .
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure...is it not just slower to come back, now that some more time has gone by?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is my lawn at the moment:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/aTL9r1X
Click to expand...

At this point, while it looks like you may have some dead areas, other areas do look like they are coming back (I see green everywhere in those areas). Please report back on what happens, whether here in this forum or in your journal, as it progresses.


----------



## mooch91

How did those who tinkered with Acclaim Extra for triv last year make out this year? Anyone try it and have any success? I sprayed some patches and it seemed to go away - not sure if what's back this year is the same patches or something new.


----------



## stevehollx

mooch91 said:


> How did those who tinkered with Acclaim Extra for triv last year make out this year? Anyone try it and have any success? I sprayed some patches and it seemed to go away - not sure if what's back this year is the same patches or something new.


I haven't seen anyone that tried Acclaim/Anuew report success a year later. Most report it goes dormant but shows back up the following spring.


----------



## tgreen

Experiments with Acclaim on Triv go back at least 25 years. I have not tried it personally.

https://www.agry.purdue.edu/turfnew/report/2000/2000%20page%2058.htm


----------



## Nikegolf1224

I am currently spot spraying some triv and will be reseeding those areas along with some thin areas. I ordered some Aneuw also. Not to remove any triv I missed but to thicken up the existing turf and hopefully choke any other triv and weeds trying to make their way in. Does anyone know if Anuew will mess with seed germination or small seedlings?


----------

